# Housebreaking tips, please.



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Keep him on a leash with you when he is not in his crate. Take him out about every 20 minutes or less if he is having accidents. Encourage him to potty outside, use the same cue word over and over, "go potty", "get busy", whichever word you use. When he does pee, have a party, give him treats, tell him good boy. If your neighbors think you are crazy you are doing it right! lol

Stay outside a little longer and ask him to pee again. Get him to pee twice before taking him back inside. And then take him back out to potty in 20 minutes. 

But really, it just takes time, and for him to grow some. At 11 weeks he has very little bladder control, it will get better as he gets older. House training is really not "finished" until 6 months old or so.


----------



## IntheWillows (Jun 10, 2019)

I always watched his behavior. There were moments where he'd lower his head down to sniff and that's when I would head to the door asap. Even when they make the connection that grass means potty, they aren't always able to control their bladders when romping around. 

I've never tried the bell technique, but I know several people who have and it's worked for them.


----------



## daisy1234 (Jun 17, 2018)

Yes take out frequently, don't allow full house access at this point. Watch him like a hawk. Keep him leashed to you. That's a good reminder. I use a potty bell but that is a lot to ask of a puppy. He can't wait that long for you to get to the bell. Don't compare day and night time potty. When they are sleeping it's not the same.


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

We used potty bells on the door. Every time we brought her out to go to the bathroom, we rang the bell. After about a week or two we encouraged her to ring the bell herself by literally picked up her little paw and bumping the bell or encouraged her to touch her nose to it w/ a treat. We'd throw a party like it was an amazing trick and then bring her right out to potty. She put two and two together very fast and was ringing the bell on her own by like 12 weeks. She went through a phase around 6-9 months of ringing the bell because she wanted to go out and play but we just brought her out for a chance to potty and then right back in - absolutely no playtime. She gave up on that quickly. She's 1 & 1/2 and still uses the bell to let us know she has to go out. Good luck! He'll figure it out.


----------



## Petzmom (Mar 14, 2019)

Thanks everyone for your helpful advice. We’re trying most of those suggestions and will try the bell method. We’re making progress.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Jake is soooooooo cute!


----------



## TuckersMamma (Aug 8, 2019)

eeerrrmmm1 said:


> We used potty bells on the door. Every time we brought her out to go to the bathroom, we rang the bell. After about a week or two we encouraged her to ring the bell herself by literally picked up her little paw and bumping the bell or encouraged her to touch her nose to it w/ a treat. We'd throw a party like it was an amazing trick and then bring her right out to potty. She put two and two together very fast and was ringing the bell on her own by like 12 weeks. She went through a phase around 6-9 months of ringing the bell because she wanted to go out and play but we just brought her out for a chance to potty and then right back in - absolutely no playtime. She gave up on that quickly. She's 1 & 1/2 and still uses the bell to let us know she has to go out. Good luck! He'll figure it out. <img src="http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" class="inlineimg" />


All above is excellent. We do / or did the same. Leashes to me (younger) and on a long lead in areas he can have (no full access) and / or gated areas for visuals. STILL. LOL. So I quoted above because we also do the bell technique. It’s incredible. BUT the downside is the “play play” ring. Hahaha we are doing that now. Potty only. Crate, leash, frequency and oversight ?. They learn so quick and what a cutie !


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Use the crate during the day too.


----------

